# Shingling- Post Your Before & After Pics



## ♦K.O♦ (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont have any pics, but I'd like to see yours!  I tried searching for threads, but did not see any.  

POST THOSE PICS!


----------



## Nonie (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd post my pics except I went to get my hair shingled and left with what my dear sistahs here told me was a H.A.M. and wasn't even the finger-coils I was told I was given.


----------



## Ganjababy (Mar 6, 2009)

I shingled for the first time today with miss jessies and I am feeling sick from the smell. It is nauseating. Sorry I am too lazy to post pics now. Though it is not worth the 50 bucks, it is not as bad as I thought, slightly better than IC fantasia gel


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 6, 2009)

I hate the fact that my natural hair needs a ton of gel to get really good curl definition. In fact, I am just about ready to give up curl defining my natural hair. I got really god definition with short hair, but now my hair looks like a mullet if I try to define it.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 6, 2009)

tired it one time and it was an utter failure no pics. i will wait until my hair is much longer.


----------



## Odd One (Mar 6, 2009)

what is shingling? i tried to do a search but all the links are dead


----------



## Nonie (Mar 6, 2009)

Kitten45 said:


> what is shingling? i tried to do a search but all the links are dead



Here you go: http://www.missjessies.com/pdf/Shingling-101.pdf


----------



## RMichelleM (Mar 6, 2009)

...everyone is posting just to say that they have no pics LOL...but i was thinking about trying it soon so i'll take pictures even (even if it fails lol smh)


----------



## Butterfly08 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Here you go: http://www.missjessies.com/pdf/Shingling-101.pdf


 
Thanks! I'm relaxed but I might still try that this spring once I start cowashing again.  If it doesn't work, I can always cowash it out the next day.


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...

This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
BEFORE:






AFTER:





This is after she stretched it with heat:





This picture is from that summer, and is a type of shingling process (brushing the product through and letting it dry), and was done with eco-styler gel and cantu shea butter leave-in






Here is a shingle I did myself, a year after my BC using curly pudding (not that cute, especially from the front, but at least you get the picture):





Another photo of something similar to shingling, but it was done with pantene hydrating curls conditioner instead of curly pudding (brushed through with a denman brush and in the process of air drying):





Hope this helps!  Let me know how it goes if you all try it!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 7, 2009)

That first before and after pic you have with Miss Jessie's curly pudding looks very good. But I wonder if you have to have a specific hair texture to be able to shingle? I'm thinking no matter how much prods I put on and how much I shingle, it's still not going to have any definition...I hope I'm wrong cuz this looks very nice!


----------



## ycj (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...


 
You have wonderful pics to show the effects of the products you used. It looks like the miss jessies's is just ok and seems that you got better results with the pantene hydrating curls cond.  I might try this method. I seem to also get the shingling affect when I use the Hawiaan Silky 14 n 1.  I only use it to moist. my hair but find that it has the shingling effect on my hair as well.  I will post some pics in a couple of days so you can see. Thanks again girl for posting the pics. Pictures on this site are worth a thousand words. Literally!!!!!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 7, 2009)

Very cool.. idk if i would try it though


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 your hair looks good...I really like it best with the pantene hydrating curls effect...what denman brush did you use? I googled denman and saw a lot of choices


----------



## Nonie (Mar 7, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> That first before and after pic you have with Miss Jessie's curly pudding looks very good. But I wonder if you have to have a specific hair texture to be able to shingle? I'm thinking no matter how much prods I put on and how much I shingle, it's still not going to have any definition...I hope I'm wrong cuz this looks very nice!



Looking at the before/after pics on Miss Jessie's website, it seems even tightly coiled hair can be shingled to show definition. 

http://www.missjessies.com/beforeafter3.html


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think most people can shingle also long as you have some curls. I think true 4c (that what I call it) with no curl pattern is the only hair that cant shingle, and this is a very rare.

I have 4b patch on both sides of my hair and the rest 4a and I was still able to shingle, no problem.


----------



## winnettag (Mar 7, 2009)

Serenity326, you're hair came out beautifully when you did it yourself with the pantene conditioner!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Thanks! I'm relaxed but I might still try that this spring once I start cowashing again.  If it doesn't work, I can always cowash it out the next day.


 
I'm thinking I may give this a try too.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 7, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> I think most people can shingle also long as you have some curls. I think true 4c (that what I call it) with no curl pattern is the only hair that cant shingle, and this is a very rare.
> 
> I have 4b patch on both sides of my hair and the rest 4a and I was still able to shingle, no problem.


 
U mean C-napps?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

I looked at the pdf document and realized I might be too lazy for that but we shall see.


----------



## chokolate miss (Mar 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I looked at the pdf document and realized I might be too lazy for that but we shall see.


 
I'm too lazy for this natural period, at this point. I have an appointment for a relaxer in two weeks...


----------



## oooop2 (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...


 
Girl your hair is BANGIN'!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the links and pics, ladies!

Serenity326, your hair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...



ahhhhhhh!!!!! yoour hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 7, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> That first before and after pic you have with Miss Jessie's curly pudding looks very good. *But I wonder if you have to have a specific hair texture to be able to shingle?* I'm thinking no matter how much prods I put on and how much I shingle, it's still not going to have any definition...I hope I'm wrong cuz this looks very nice!


 
I think shingling (or any other curl defining method) will look different on various textures - but I wouldn't say it won't work...  I had a difficult time getting my hair defined when I first went natural, and I have since learned techniques and products that help signifcantly.  Its all about experimentation...  And those products and techniques have to change as your hair grows...

When I was short, I would co-wash my hair with pantene hydrating curls, lightly rinse my hair and then shake it upside down in the shower.  Then I would add fantasia IC gel to the front, add a headband to slick back my edges and then would let it air dry (would take 2-3 hours to be completely dry depending on what the weather was outside)... I did this everyday (which was much easier given that I was in nor cali)...

Now that my hair is longer, I co-wash with herbal essence long term relationship, rinse my hair lightly (without shaking as I have found that the longer hair tangles), and use a microfiber turban to let it dry a bit (and catch the drippies)...  I hardly ever shingle (or anything like that), because my hair takes too long to dry (and truthfully - its a lot of work)....

I say all this to say - you have to experiment to find out what works for you - I wouldn't knock it until you've tried it (and tried it multiple ways - if curly pudding doesn't work, try kinky curly curling custard or conditioner)...  Experimentation is the most fun part of all of this!  



ycj said:


> You have wonderful pics to show the effects of the products you used. *It looks like the miss jessies's is just ok and seems that you got better results with the pantene hydrating curls cond.* I might try this method. I seem to also get the shingling affect when I use the Hawiaan Silky 14 n 1. I only use it to moist. my hair but find that it has the shingling effect on my hair as well. I will post some pics in a couple of days so you can see. *Thanks again girl* for posting the pics. Pictures on this site are worth a thousand words. Literally!!!!!


 
Yeah, the conditioner is easier, and didnt take as long to dry (my hair sops up water like no ones business)...  I rarely use this method, but thought it was worth trying a handful of times...

And it was my pleasure to add them... When I was a newbie, the pictures people would post were my lifeblood!  So as long as I have some to share, I will definitely keep posting!



Queen_Earth said:


> serenity326 your hair looks good...I really like it best with the pantene hydrating curls effect...*what denman brush did you use?* I googled denman and saw a lot of choices


 
I have used both a D3 and D4 classic (they look the same, one is bigger than the other): 





HTH


----------



## LongCurlz (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...


 Gorgeous!


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 7, 2009)

serenity i'm blown away by your after pic. now, i wish i could get mine to "shingle"


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 7, 2009)

Serenity, thanks for sharing! You hair looks great!

Also, you have very nice teeth.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 7, 2009)

my shingle pics





before.







after.
not the best pics....but eh


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been doing it wrong. I'm going to try shingling again.


----------



## laurend (Mar 8, 2009)

I just tried a test curl in the front of my hair(midnight in Chi town), oh well this won't work for me.  My hair is too long in the front and too straight.  I think the back will curl up but the front is just a hot frizzy mess.  I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing my whole head.


----------



## laurend (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok ladies, I have a bone to pick with some of you.  You guys got me excited about doing the shingling method thinking about trying something new and what do I get , a HFM.   Some of us don't have curl definition.  My back has it but my front is just straight and frizzy.  I kind of knew this wasn't going to work, that's why I did a test curl.  If anybody again suggest getting curl definition by some method we are going to


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 8, 2009)

Going to try it in a few.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 8, 2009)

You guys make me want to try!


----------



## lashannasmall (Mar 8, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> That first before and after pic you have with Miss Jessie's curly pudding looks very good. But I wonder if you have to have a specific hair texture to be able to shingle? I'm thinking no matter how much prods I put on and how much I shingle, it's still not going to have any definition...I hope I'm wrong cuz this looks very nice!



You will have to have 4A hair or looser. 4B will just look like a slicked back mess.


----------



## lashannasmall (Mar 8, 2009)

laurend said:


> I just tried a test curl in the front of my hair(midnight in Chi town), oh well this won't work for me.  My hair is too long in the front and too straight.  I think the back will curl up but the front is just a hot frizzy mess.  I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing my whole head.



My daughter has this problem. If you pull you hair back all the time, you can loose the curl in the front. With my daugther, we just do something cute in the front like some flat twist or I pull it back with a flower clip like Nicey Nash on Clean houe or some type of barrette and I leave the back curly. Very cute


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 8, 2009)

laurend said:


> I just tried a test curl in the front of my hair(midnight in Chi town), oh well this won't work for me. My hair is too long in the front and too straight. I think the back will curl up but the front is just a hot frizzy mess. I'm glad I didn't waste my time doing my whole head.


 I kinda have the same problem... that's why I stopped texturizing.


----------



## RavenMaven (Mar 8, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...


Welp..... that took the cake for me!! No one else needs to post shingling pics after that!!!


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 8, 2009)

Again, I love your pics Serenity. Ladies, I'm begging as a member who views threads on a PDA, please remember that when you quote a member's post that has pics esp. pic heavy posts, it is really hard on us PDA viewers.

 but even with that, i love seeing hair pics.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shandell (Mar 8, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> my shingle pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fierce! You should be in a magazine...beautiful.


----------



## Honey01 (Mar 8, 2009)

Serenity, your pics are great. They are helpful. I have been on YouTube all weekend looking for inspiration to transition.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 8, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...



Wow, your hair is so amazing! It is breathtaking! I found a new hair idol! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Mar 8, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> my shingle pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is so shiny and full! I would love your fullness! Pretty results!


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 8, 2009)

Shandell said:


> Fierce! You should be in a magazine...beautiful.



 thank you


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 8, 2009)

Sugarhoney said:


> Your hair is so shiny and full! I would love your fullness! Pretty results!



thank you sugarhoney


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 8, 2009)

wow, these shingle pic are gorgeous


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2009)

I had no idea what this was called when I was doing it





before hair/ no product - excuse the shine I had been working in my garden





day 1





day 2

I let mine air dry


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...



Beautiful. just beautiful


----------



## dlewis (Mar 8, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> my shingle pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very beautiful


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 8, 2009)

This was shortly after my BC. This thread has inspired me to try again. I think I'm going to use Serenity's method and use the Hydrating Curls conditioner!


----------



## dlewis (Mar 9, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This was shortly after my BC. This thread has inspired me to try again. I think I'm going to use Serenity's method and use the Hydrating Curls conditioner!




Very pretty.


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 9, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This was shortly after my BC. This thread has inspired me to try again. I think I'm going to use Serenity's method and use the Hydrating Curls conditioner!



SouthernBella. what was your technique used? did you use a Denman? My sisters hair is almost identical to yours thickness and everything. Next time Im home, I want to try it on her hair. 

tia.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to try shingling for the summer!!!


----------



## TG2000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have to have natural hair or can this be done on relaxed hair?  (I feel like this is a dumb question)


----------



## dlewis (Mar 9, 2009)

tallglass2000 said:


> Do you have to have natural hair or can this be done on relaxed hair?  (I feel like this is a dumb question)



I'm texlaxed.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 9, 2009)

Ill be shingling my hair today so after this treatment is out ill post new pics =)


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 9, 2009)

tallglass2000 said:


> Do you have to have natural hair or can this be done on relaxed hair?  (I feel like this is a dumb question)



I think it can be done on relaxed texleaxed hair as long as there is osme sort of curl pattern?


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Mar 9, 2009)

serenity326, you lurker you. Your fotki is about to BLOW UP! lol

AND, you from Chicago. You have to come to a meetup!


----------



## Tami2shoes (Mar 9, 2009)

this thread is right on time! i've been thinking that i am going to try and start shinging and wearing wash-n-go's this summer now that my hair is longer.

very nice ladies!


----------



## infojunkie (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^^ Amen, amen! Right on time indeed. I'm 2 weeks natural and can't wait to try some type of curly do with my new curls!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 9, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> SouthernBella. what was your technique used? did you use a Denman? My sisters hair is almost identical to yours thickness and everything. Next time Im home, I want to try it on her hair.
> 
> tia.


 
I used the Denman and the same technique as Miss Jessie's. I used a curl pudding recipe I found here on LHCF. The only difference is that I didn't sit under the dryer, I used a diffuser.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 9, 2009)

Pics from my latest shingle as I said Id post. its not my best one but it works for me =)








before.





before.







before.







Back After.






after looser side of my hair.






curlier side of my hair





top (pinned back, because my hair tends to fall forward like bangs which I hate)


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 9, 2009)

tallglass2000 said:


> Do you have to have natural hair or can this be done on relaxed hair? (I feel like this is a dumb question)


 
I highly doubt it will work on relaxed hair as it is "straight" and doesn't curl. Might have a slight wave to it but thats about it.​


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Mar 9, 2009)

Shingling doesn't work for me. Got some CNapp at the top of my head, and the sides are a different texture than the back. My journey with natural hair got so much easier when I realized I did not have "curly" hair. 

Everyone who has posted pics has some great looking hair!


----------



## yodie (Mar 9, 2009)

Probably a not so bright question... but how do you shingle?

Do I apply KCCC or some other pudding on wet hair, Brush or comb through each section and then diffuse?


----------



## MixedBerry (Mar 9, 2009)

Sooo...whats the difference between putting gel/any curl-definition-giver in ones hair on a regular basis, versus "shingling"?


It seems like the same thing?  Someone please break it down....

wait, is the only difference the hair dryer part???


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 9, 2009)

yodie said:


> Probably a not so bright question... but how do you shingle?
> 
> Do I apply KCCC or some other pudding on wet hair, Brush or comb through each section and then diffuse?



this shud break it down for you. I personally usually KCCC and I use this method. exactly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g02R7n77kHQ


----------



## CarLiTa (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm loving this thread.
i'm looking forward to trying this method when natural (whenever that is )
i really like the before and after pix on the website.

how much does it cost to shingle professionally?


----------



## Creatividual (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pics ladies. I did it recently with conditioner like how Teri from tightlycurly.com does but I didn't like how it came out at all. I might have used too much conditioner though or maybe I needed to use a diff conditioner.

Next time, I will try it with a jelly or pudding.


----------



## socurlyqt (Mar 9, 2009)

MissBCurly said:


> Pics from my latest shingle as I said Id post. its not my best one but it works for me =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What products did you use? it looks awesome!


----------



## Queen_Earth (Mar 10, 2009)

the pantene hydrating curls conditioner....it's ok to use leave that conditioner in? the directions say to rinse it out..or are yall using the gel?


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 10, 2009)

i think i am goin to try with the hydrating curls


----------



## chosen07 (Mar 10, 2009)

I want to try this- I always wondered if this method was best for more naturally curlier head women...I'll have my bff give it a try this weekend though.


----------



## chosen07 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Looking at the before/after pics on Miss Jessie's website, it seems even tightly coiled hair can be shingled to show definition.
> 
> http://www.missjessies.com/beforeafter3.html


 
the pictures here are the after from silkeners (their special chemical process)...not necessarily shingling. I just realized this after looking at it again...


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 10, 2009)

chosen07 said:


> the pictures here are the after from silkeners (their special chemical process)...not necessarily shingling. I just realized this after looking at it again...



not ALL of them. you have to read the the process per person on the side it will say NATURAL or received SILKINER...it shows that even tightly coiled hair can benefit from shingling too =)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 10, 2009)

chosen07 said:


> the pictures here are the after from silkeners (their special chemical process)...not necessarily shingling. I just realized this after looking at it again...


 
That's not true. If you check the link it says client's hair is natural, but on page 2 it has one with a texturizer and one with a silkiner. They mention which one is natural and which one had a chemical process.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 10, 2009)

socurlyqt said:


> What products did you use? it looks awesome!



thank you. I used the Kinky curly Knot today on and then KCCC to do the shingling method. I find it works better when I use the two together to shingle.


----------



## MissBCurly (Mar 10, 2009)

Kurly K said:


> i think i am goin to try with the hydrating curls



use ur rat tail comb per small section and not ur denman  lol


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont know how u chicks did it I did one section and I was tired after that and said skip it.


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 11, 2009)

OK I TRIED IT!! no really before pic jus morning hair...cowash daily, applied pantene hydrating curls then followed the miss jessie youtube method minus the hand held blow drying part

AFTER







it didnt make that much of a difference for me.


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 13, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> This was shortly after my BC. This thread has inspired me to try again. I think I'm going to use Serenity's method and use the Hydrating Curls conditioner!


 
Goodness!!!  Have I ever mentioned in another thread how much I love your hair?!?!?! 



ajoyfuljoy said:


> serenity326, you lurker you. Your fotki is about to BLOW UP! lol
> 
> AND, you from Chicago. You have to come to a meetup!


 
LMAO at this comment!!!  

I hadn't really thought about coming to a meet up, but it could be fun!  I have been traveling for work like crazy, so it won't be anytime soon, but maybe by summer I will have the chance! 



MissBCurly said:


> Pics from my latest shingle as I said Id post. its not my best one but it works for me =)


 
Yummy!!!!  



MixedBerry said:


> Sooo...whats the difference between putting gel/any curl-definition-giver in ones hair on a regular basis, versus "shingling"?
> 
> 
> It seems like the same thing? Someone please break it down....
> ...


 
I think its all in the technique.

Shingling is meant to weigh each strand of your hair down with product in a way that elongates the curls.  The miss jessies website suggests you dry under a hooded dryer, and then use a hand dryer to physically elongate/stretch the curl (which is too much [email protected]#MN work for me...)

You need to evenly distribute the product, elongating the curl while applying...  I don't know about you, but my patience is too short (and time too limited) to take this much pain with my hair regularly.

When I put gel in my hair, I typically do a half A$$ job of application, and then the product is too light to really weigh my hair down - which is where the conditioner comes in (and not some wimpy lightweight conditioner either - something with some MEAT!!!) 



CarLiTa said:


> i'm loving this thread.
> i'm looking forward to trying this method when natural (whenever that is )
> i really like the before and after pix on the website.
> 
> how much does it cost to shingle professionally?


 
It cost me ~$100 to have someone just apply it on my freshly BC'd hair (ahhhhh, the things you will do as a newbie - wish I had my money back now, but it was fun while it lasted)...  This excluded the ridiculous price I paid for a wash and cut by a curly hair expert



Queen_Earth said:


> the pantene hydrating curls conditioner....it's ok to use leave that conditioner in? the directions say to rinse it out..or are yall using the gel?


 
 I have experienced no issues from leaving conditioner in my hair...  Did it when I was relaxed (for the crimped/wavy look, mixed with infusium repairologie) and now that I am natural...  I wouldn't worry about it, though I am sure there are people who would...


----------



## yodie (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried shingling today and feel like a complete hair failure. My hair looked a mess and I hated it.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 13, 2009)

Serenity, girl my eyeballs almost fell outta my head seeing your shingling pics.  Your hair looked awesome.  If mine came out like that I would be tempted to do that style everyday.  Gon head wit  yo bad self!

Here are my pics (they're a bit old).  I haven't shingled in awhile, but this thread is making me reconsider why I'm not.  

Before (or my normal look): 





After (I think I should have finger separated the curls some more):





I don't think I did that good of a job.  I just got a couple weirdly fat curls.  I'll have to try this again and do a better job.


----------



## laurend (Mar 13, 2009)

yodie said:


> I tried shingling today and feel like a complete hair failure. My hair looked a mess and I hated it.


 
Don't feel like a failure, not all naturals have curly hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 13, 2009)

I had no idea this was called shingling but I've been doing a form of this for a while.
I have too much hair to do the whole head all the time so I usually do it with my ponytails -
no shingling ponytail:






shingling ponytails:








no product whole head:
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/nekkid hair/wet.jpg

whole head shingled w/ KCCC:
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/wavezncurlz/hair/kinky curly trrial 1 Dec 08/Christmascardpictures08111.jpg


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 13, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...




Your curl definition is _unbelievable!!!! _Beautiful hair!


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 13, 2009)

you guys did a great job!! Iluv it! Lemme get outa here b4 i start thinking about the BC again!!!!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 13, 2009)

Wavezncurlz, your hair is uberly pretty.  You should *definitely* have a fotki (if you don't already).


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 13, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Wavezncurlz, your hair is uberly pretty. You should *definitely* have a fotki (if you don't already).


 
You are sweet. I don't have a fotki. I need to build one.  I have some photos in photobucket. I will put the link and password in my profile.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 13, 2009)

I've used Cantu and gel to get awesome curl definition.  It really works great!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 14, 2009)

I didn't know it was called shingling but this is how my version of it came out.
Before:


Hosted on Fotki

After:


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## half.cadence (Mar 14, 2009)

ButterCaramel: Can you please tell me what products you used there?


----------



## empressri (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll show you my videos:

the first one I was shingling and the second one is a few days after shingling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QANgTA6B0o&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzboripVvXI&feature=channel_page


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Mar 14, 2009)

hwell do i use a denman brush or fine tooth comb when applying the gel? I thought a thin comb was a no-no?


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Mar 14, 2009)

laurend said:


> Ok ladies, I have a bone to pick with some of you.  You guys got me excited about doing the shingling method thinking about trying something new and what do I get , a HFM.   Some of us don't have curl definition.  My back has it but my front is just straight and frizzy.  I kind of knew this wasn't going to work, that's why I did a test curl.  If anybody again suggest getting curl definition by some method we are going to




I think I learned to solve a similar problem that I had quite by accident. I did an aphogee treatment because I flatironed my hair. And it was like night and day with respect to the curl definition the next time I wore a wash and wear. Better definition.  I unfortunately don't have close up pictures of my hair. Maybe you could try this. You never know, you might be surprised.


----------



## Essensual (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep... this is my recipe for shingling right here. I'll try to post pics in a few days.



NatrlChallenge said:


> I've used *Cantu and gel* to get awesome curl definition. It really works great!


----------



## DMJ's Mom (Mar 14, 2009)

half.cadence said:


> ButterCaramel: Can you please tell me what products you used there?


 All I used was Mane N' Tail conditioner. I cowashed with rinsed it, half out of it, detangled with a cushion (or my knock off denman I can't remember which) shook it out and went about my day


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 14, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Serenity, girl my eyeballs almost fell outta my head seeing your shingling pics. Your hair looked awesome. If mine came out like that I would be tempted to do that style everyday. Gon head wit yo bad self!
> 
> Here are my pics (they're a bit old). I haven't shingled in awhile, but this thread is making me reconsider why I'm not.
> 
> ...


 
This is pretty, girlie, and thanks for the compliment!



yodie said:


> I tried shingling today and feel like a complete hair failure. My hair looked a mess and I hated it.


 
I'm sorry, hun...  Sometimes we just have to keep searching for what works for our hair...  I have a friend with coarse hair who does flat twistouts, and she gets the kind of definition and fullness from them that I would love to have!  Don't give up on looking for what works for you...  Do you have pics of the shingling?  Maybe people could make suggestions based on how it came out...



wavezncurlz said:


> shingling ponytails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sooooo purrtyyy!  :lovedrool:



ButterCaramel said:


> I didn't know it was called shingling but this is how my version of it came out.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks alot like my hair around that length:






Potential hair fam?


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 14, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> I thought I was going to walk in here and be blown away at all the shingling pics... but where are they!?!?! I have tried it a couple times, with mixed results, but will share anyway...
> 
> This is from my BC in Mar, 2007, and was shingled with Ms. Jessies Curly Pudding:
> BEFORE:
> ...


 
Just beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!! 
You make me want to transition. 
Did you use gel with the Pantene Hydrating Con?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 14, 2009)

When I get some length, I'm going to get my shingle on!  Beautiful pictures ladies!!


----------



## yodie (Mar 14, 2009)

laurend said:


> Don't feel like a failure, not all naturals have curly hair.



So, how do I make this style work for me?

I guess the great thing about this is that I'm learning about my hair.  Seems like only the front piece and back end of my hair has curl pattern.  

My hair just touches the top of my shoulder.  Is that long enough to have a nice shingle? 

I'm trying to learn and catch up with you ladies, but I feel inept when it comes to the hair dept.  I'm praying and asking God to help.  Maybe the KCCC isn't the best method for me.  

I think I have tight, frizzy 4b hair.  Sometimes all I see is frizz and no curl pattern.  Any suggestions ladies? I'll try it as I really want to get this style right.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2009)

i think i would need to wait to do this when my hair is longer because my shrinkage is something fierce!  my hair is really coily and i get really good definition with gel or conditioner, but i don't know about curly.


----------



## happycakes (Mar 14, 2009)

I found this technique on youtube - it may work for some.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1E083r3ngs&feature=related


----------



## SEMO (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, all these lovely photos inspired me to try shingling again.  So here's my newest attempt that I just did today.  I'm not good at shingling, so this is a combo of shingling and finger styling.

*Before *(from when I was having a bad hair day):









*After:*













I like my results better this time around.

ETA:
My hair is still wet in the "after" photos.  I'll have to take some more once my hair dries.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 14, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Okay, all these lovely photos inspired me to try shingling again.  So here's my newest attempt that I just did today.  I'm not good at shingling, so this is a combo of shingling and finger styling.
> 
> *Before *(from when I was having a bad hair day):
> 
> ...



 wow


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 14, 2009)

((Sigh)) WHY do you all post these things, all these pretty photos?

I can't even be bothered to detangle or DC, why do you encourage me to try to shingle (which means I need to detangle first).

I hate you people.

((leaving to make a purchase to attempt shingling))


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2009)

OT, but does anyone have the denman 41 brush?  can you use that for shingling?  it looks a little safer then the classic 3 or 4.


----------



## laurend (Mar 14, 2009)

yodie said:


> So, how do I make this style work for me?
> 
> I guess the great thing about this is that I'm learning about my hair. Seems like only the front piece and back end of my hair has curl pattern.
> 
> ...


 
The front of my hair is wavy/kinky and frizzy, it doesn't have a definite curl pattern and I've come to accept that.  I don't straighten my hair and I don't pull it back often, so it's my hair and I won't waste my time trying to shingle.  Let me know if you find something that will make none curly hair curl.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 14, 2009)

--------------------


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful pics in this thread!

Below are few of my shingled 2nd day hair.  I was in a rush and did not get to take before pictures.  Next time I will document the whole process.

I used the Miss Jessie's method and products.  I applied a little MJ Baby Butter cream and then used added MJ Curly Meringue.  I still have the old formulas (w/o mineral oil in meringue and very lil in butter cream) of both products.  Don't know what I will do when they run out. 

HTH


----------



## serenity326 (Mar 15, 2009)

princesslocks said:


> Just beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!
> You make me want to transition.
> Did you use gel with the Pantene Hydrating Con?


 
No gel - just conditioner...  Used the denman and the technique from this website: http://biracialhair.org/Curly primer.html



yodie said:


> So, how do I make this style work for me?
> 
> I guess the great thing about this is that I'm learning about my hair. Seems like only the front piece and back end of my hair has curl pattern.
> 
> ...


 
I think its enough to shingle, but if your hair shoulder length straightened, it will be much shorter shingled (since there is still some curl to your hair). 



SEMO said:


> Okay, all these lovely photos inspired me to try shingling again. So here's my newest attempt that I just did today. I'm not good at shingling, so this is a combo of shingling and finger styling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
These are GREAT, Semo!


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 15, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> No gel - just conditioner... Used the denman and the technique from this website: http://biracialhair.org/Curly primer.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Serenity326!!!


----------



## nikki2229 (Mar 15, 2009)

serenity326 said:


> No gel - just conditioner...  Used the denman and the technique from this website: http://biracialhair.org/Curly primer.html
> 
> 
> Can you post what you do to your hair when you go to the beach?


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't shingle very often, but I did this weekend.  I used Pantene Hydrating Curls which I co-wash with occasionally and brushed out with a denman.  As you can see,  the reason I don't do it often because shingling just magnifies the schizo nature of my hair...sooo many different textures going on there.  I have embraced the crazy

First pic is naked hair, second is wet, third is dry.


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 17, 2009)

OP you are beautiful.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 18, 2009)

lashannasmall said:


> My daughter has this problem. If you pull you hair back all the time, you can loose the curl in the front. With my daugther, we just do something cute in the front like some flat twist or I pull it back with a flower clip like Nicey Nash on Clean houe or some type of barrette and I leave the back curly. Very cute


 
OH!! That must be what's happening with my hair. Cripes! It's not curling as much in the front because I'm always slicking it back in a bun.


----------



## ItsSunniDee (Apr 6, 2009)

*The first 2 are thumbnails for the PDA Ladies.*

Natural *Before*



Natural *After*




*Results with Ms Jessies*

Relaxed  - *After*





*Results w/ Herbal Essence Conditioner* - sorry to be vague.. this was about.. 3 years ago


----------



## so1913 (Apr 6, 2009)

These are from a few years ago...

Top of hair:

Non-Shingled





Shingled (@ Miss Jessie's w/ Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding)


----------



## Growinpainz (Apr 6, 2009)

where can I buy Hydrating Curls conditioner?


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 6, 2009)

wow this is just an amazing thread. It should be a sticky!


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 9, 2009)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> wow this is just an amazing thread. It should be a sticky!


 

I agree 

How long does it take you guys to shingle your hair?


----------



## melodies815 (Apr 17, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> I agree
> 
> How long does it take you guys to shingle your hair?



I shingled for the first time today.  It took me an hour, but I am sure that it won't take me as long once I get the hang of it....maybe 20-30 minutes.  I kept stopping to look and did a whole bunch of stuff that had nothing to do with hair.

I don't like my first result but can see how practice will help me get better.  

cj


----------



## dlewis (Apr 17, 2009)

This was my hair yest.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 17, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Excuse my room.... I am half done cleaning it!!! ETA PLEASE excuse my parents' cat, she's always licking...
> 
> PRE-SHINGLE
> 
> ...


 
I think you and i can be close hair cousins.


----------



## MissBCurly (Apr 17, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> I agree
> 
> How long does it take you guys to shingle your hair?



it depends on wash condition deep condition detangle  and the actual application process probably two hours. The length of my hair is not that long so I think that cuts down down. Just the application time 20-30 mins 45 mins if im being a perfectionist LOL


----------



## sparklebh (Apr 17, 2009)

Girl you know you got it going on with that hair.


----------



## naturaline (Apr 17, 2009)

NatrlChallenge said:


> I hate the fact that my natural hair needs a ton of gel to get really good curl definition. In fact, I am just about ready to give up curl defining my natural hair.:rolleyes: I got really god definition with short hair, but now my hair looks like a mullet if I try to define it.




your so right w should just let our hair curl or coil the way it wants to lol a couple times a year i flat iron but apart from that my hair abit wild looking...


----------



## bludaydreamr (Apr 17, 2009)

This was my first shingling attempt after I bc'd. I liked the results; but it took too long, and I had no idea how to maintain the style. I ended up twisting it because I did not want my hair to tangle. 

Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## ladytee2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok I am going to try to do it tomorrow.  I will take pictures.


----------



## Ediese (Apr 17, 2009)

Forgot to post my pics here.

I'm a natural 4a. The only thing I used to shingle was Fantasia IC gel, and my fingers. After cowashing with HE Hello Hydration and completely rinsing out the conditioner, I started to section my hair in 1" sections and apply the gel from root to tip. It only took me 20 minutes. I wore it for 2 days. I could have worn it longer, but I decided to go back to my trusty bun.

Before shingling -- just wet hair no products





After shingling --

Back








Right












Next day (I separated the curls some more)


----------



## mrs602 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks,,,all the shingles pic very pretty!! will try it on my dd today...i have a sew in right now


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 18, 2009)

I am going to try this out and see what happens.


----------



## msa (Apr 18, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 18, 2009)

Edi~ How did your hair feel after shingling?  Was it hard or soft to touch?  And, could this work for maybe a week, and still look nice?

Thanks and great job!


----------



## Ediese (Apr 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Edi~ How did your hair feel after shingling? Was it hard or soft to touch? And, could this work for maybe a week, and still look nice?
> 
> Thanks and great job!


 

It felt okay. It was a little stiff because of the gel, but it still had some movement. It wasn't soft to the touch. It was a little crunchy. The next day it wasn't crunchy at all though. I think if you pinned it up before bed and wore a scarf you could probably wear it up to five days, and it'll still look nice.


----------



## audacity. (Apr 18, 2009)

don't have a before pic but here is an after pic of dd#1


----------



## Ediese (Apr 18, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> don't have a before pic but here is an after pic of dd#1


 
Aww..her hair is gorgeous! I love it!!


----------



## Oasis (Apr 18, 2009)

Such gorgeous hair!

My hair is unshingleable so I won't even attempt it.


----------



## blue_flower (Apr 18, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 18, 2009)

Before...humid frizzy







after:


----------



## zzirvingj (Apr 20, 2009)

Ediese said:


> Forgot to post my pics here.
> 
> I'm a natural 4a. The only thing I used to shingle was Fantasia IC gel, and my fingers. After cowashing with HE Hello Hydration and completely rinsing out the conditioner, I started to section my hair in 1" sections and apply the gel from root to tip. It only took me 20 minutes. I wore it for 2 days. I could have worn it longer, but I decided to go back to my trusty bun.
> 
> ...


 

Man you did a WONDERFUL job on your hair!  I love it!

A couple of questions---

-How much gel did you use on each one-inch section?  Like a "pea sized" amount....or more?  

-When sectioning it did you add more water to your hair or not?  Did you only use your fingers to section it?

-About your "before" pic---is this your hair detangled or simply washed without detangling?

TIA


----------



## Ediese (Apr 20, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> Man you did a WONDERFUL job on your hair! I love it!
> 
> A couple of questions---
> 
> ...


 

Thank you!! Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to see some more! Is everyone using brushes? or are you using a comb?


----------



## sky_blu (Jun 21, 2009)

Man can somebody shingle my hair?! Please LOL Im going to give it another go today with KT and KCCC. Everybody's hair looks so nice.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jun 22, 2009)

I love this thread! everyones hair is so beautiful!


I want to shingle my hair soon, but first I'll try practicing on my daughters natural hair.


----------



## empressri (Jun 22, 2009)

here's with some kbb hair milk under miss jessies curly pudding:











and curl junkie aloe fix alone!! THIS IS THE BEST PRODUCT EVER!!!!!


----------



## lucea (Jun 23, 2009)

empressri said:


> here's with some kbb hair milk under miss jessies curly pudding:


 
really pretty, empressri!


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 25, 2009)

Click for larger pics





I fingercombed ecostyler brown gel through wet hair after pouring diluted V05 over my head and squeezing out the excess. I mixed the gel with water, coconut oil, olive oil, and a leave-in. I love the definition from just conditioner and ecostyler but it was too crunchy. This time it was softer but not weighed down as much as I'd like. I might try less water and maybe some setting lotion in my mix next.

I texlax but haven't retouched since March.


----------



## lucea (Jul 25, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Click for larger pics
> 
> 
> I fingercombed ecostyler brown gel through wet hair after pouring diluted V05 over my head and squeezing out the excess. I mixed the gel with water, coconut oil, olive oil, and a leave-in. I love the definition from just conditioner and ecostyler but it was too crunchy. This time it was softer but not weighed down as much as I'd like. I might try less water and maybe some setting lotion in my mix next.
> ...



It looks really nice, vkb247! Just curious - how do you texlax (texturizer, amount of time left in)? I might try this is in the future, but want to keep curl definition. TIA!


----------



## myxdchiick (Jul 25, 2009)

I would like to try this but I am afraid it won't come out right...because I have strands of hair that have a curl pattern and then the ones that are bone straight....I think I would look crazy... Does anybody have transitioning shingled hair????


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 25, 2009)

myxdchiick said:


> I would like to try this but I am afraid it won't come out right...because I have strands of hair that have a curl pattern and then the ones that are bone straight....I think I would look crazy... Does anybody have transitioning shingled hair????


 

I guess it depends on whether your relaxed hair curls up when wet. Some peoples hair curl back up when wet even though they are relaxed. I am thinking these people can shingle. A friend of mine who is relaxed shingles her wet hair with conditioner and it stays curly. She is 3c/b and her hair curls up when wet even though she is relaxed.

My hair could never be shingled when I relaxed because it stayed straight when wet and dried frizzy when airdried instead of curly


----------



## myxdchiick (Jul 25, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> I guess it depends on whether your relaxed hair curls up when wet. Some peoples hair curl back up when wet even though they are relaxed. I am thinking these people can shingle. A friend of mine who is relaxed shingles her wet hair with conditioner and it stays curly. She is 3c/b and her hair curls up when wet even though she is relaxed.
> 
> My hair could never be shingled when I relaxed because it stayed straight when wet and dried frizzy when airdried instead of curly


 

OH wow. That's great news! I was told that I am the same type 3c/b...
Do you or anyone else happen to have any pics? my relaxed hair does curl up when wet, although only selected few choose not to....


----------



## Ganjababy (Jul 25, 2009)

myxdchiick said:


> OH wow. That's great news! I was told that I am the same type 3c/b...
> Do you or anyone else happen to have any pics? my relaxed hair does curl up when wet, although only selected few choose not to....


 
I think Dlewis is relaxed/texlaxed. If you scroll up you will see a pic of her shingle results


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't tried shingling b/c I generally don't comb procduct through bc it separates and frizzes by curls. In fact, I never comb or brush my hair. However, after seeing all of these great results, I think I'll try it when my hair gets longer.


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 26, 2009)

sohoapt said:


> It looks really nice, vkb247! Just curious - how do you texlax (texturizer, amount of time left in)? I might try this is in the future, but want to keep curl definition. TIA!


 
Thanks! In that first picture you can see the 4bish hair I have at my crown.

I use Motions Herbal in Super mixed almost half and half with conditioner and I process for 8-12 minutes. I have left it as long as 15 minutes. I have pretty resistant hair. 

I did my niece's hair and got the same results. There are pics in my fotki.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Aug 29, 2009)

I think this thread can use more pictures.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Aug 29, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL hair, ladies!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 15, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I kinda have the same problem... that's why I stopped texturizing.



yup, the front of my crown is darn near straight and it doe snot even no what heat/chemicals is.


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

So I tried it, I used proclaim curl activator gel from sally's and I really love it, I am going to try  and go three days without cowashing!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Sep 17, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 17, 2009)

hairopia said:


> So I tried it, I used proclaim curl activator gel from sally's and I really love it, I am going to try  and go three days without cowashing!


 your hair looks sooo freaking gorgeous!!! i love it!!
i also love how you winged out your liner...


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 17, 2009)

Loving this tread!  Bring on more pics!!!!


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 25, 2009)

these pics are so pretty


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Oct 26, 2009)

Just bumping


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Nov 3, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 3, 2009)

this is as close as I come to shingling. this is with black gel done loosely






this is with KCCC (blech)


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 2, 2009)

So glad I searched out this thread, gonna try this over the weekend.


----------



## tking21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Before-completely dry





After-completely dry






Not the best pictures but you get the idea. I shingled using eco styler with olive oil.


----------



## robot. (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty hair, tking!


----------



## Ms.London (Dec 15, 2009)

...bumping!


----------



## kassieme (Jul 14, 2011)

I WANNA SHINGLE BUT IM SCARED!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 14, 2011)

Pic 1 before, wet hair...pic 2 after, shingled hair.


----------



## kimpaur (Jun 6, 2013)

bunp, any type 3c/4a ladies with some shingling pics?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 6, 2013)

^^^I have one that was taken 9yrs ago, when I was natural. I used proclaim crystal ice gel.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 20, 2014)

Here is my before and after picture of dry shingling.

I used a spray bottle with cold water, Miss Jessie's leave-in condish, and a small amount of Giovanni tea tree conditioner on the sections with the worst tangles and dryness. No gel necessary. It took about 30 minutes to dry completely since I went easy on the water. Instead of a comb I used my fingers.


----------

